# Finally got round to it



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi guys, finally got round to becoming a member of TTOC, can you give me an idea on how i get my mem no. and how to add it to my sig

Cheers

Iain


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good man


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Maybe a couple of weeks as I am in California and don't get back home until the 24th sorry for the delay.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Maybe a couple of weeks as I am in California and don't get back home until the 24th sorry for the delay.


No probs, thanks for the message. Don't think I would want to rush back from there 

Iain


----------

